# problem with airtel  modem



## sggupta95 (Jun 18, 2013)

hey guys i recently changed my internet connection from airtel to mtnl.i got modem without wifi from mtnl.because i already had a airtel wifi modem(binatone DT 845W),i thought of trying to use that.i used the same settings on  the interface of airtel modem,as on the mtnl one and somehow got the modem working.the modem works fine,but after sometime(usually around 30 mins-1 hour),the adsl and the internet light  on the modem stops blinking for no apparent reason.but,when i reconnect the mtnl modem ,and then connect the airtel one,it again works for some time.please help.

screenshots of the airtel modem when working-


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2013)

in capture3.png change dynamic route to RIP1 & direction to Both according to my bsnl connection.


----------



## sggupta95 (Jun 19, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> in capture3.png change dynamic route to RIP1 & direction to Both according to my bsnl connection.



it didn't change anything.
i'm now thinking of getting a new modem entirely,as this one's range is also not that good.thinking of this-TP-LINK TD-W8961ND 300Mbps ADSL2+ Wireless with ModemRouter - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
or D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N ADSL2 4-Port Wi-Fi Router - D-Link: Flipkart.com.
i am leaning towards the Tp-link one.is it okay?


----------



## Tenida (Jun 19, 2013)

Get this TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2+ Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com 
Its with added USB port so you can plugged portable HDD or so.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes, I just bought 8968 for my new Airtel Connection suggested by Tenida and other TDF Members 

Initially thought of going 8961, but then 500/- extra doesn't makes any difference to me and it's future proof.


----------



## sggupta95 (Jun 19, 2013)

thanks,but i had considered that and went against it,as my budget is 2,000,and the extra features (USB port and Wlan)don't seem that significant to me.also,i have  aquestion.do i need a 2-antennae modem for my1500 sq feet home(1 floor,and connection is at a corner),or will a 150N modem with 1 antennae suffice?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 19, 2013)

What I learnt while searching for my Modem is 150Mbps is fine if you are not into File Transfer on LAN(WiFi) but you need 300Mbps if you want to transfer files within LAN.

Better go for 2 Antenna i.e. 8961 in that case, if you really don't need 8968.

Price Difference between 8951 and 8961 is Rs. 5/-. So for Rs. 5/- you get 150Mbps speed upgrade and 1 extra antenna. So it's more VFM.

Though I also don't need USB Port and EWAN of 8968, but just invested 500/- extra to be future proof. If in any case I'd like to do that in future. (If 3G Prices goes down ever )


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 19, 2013)

sggupta95 said:


> thanks,but i had considered that and went against it,as my budget is 2,000,and the extra features (USB port and Wlan)don't seem that significant to me.also,i have  aquestion.do i need a 2-antennae modem for my1500 sq feet home(1 floor,and connection is at a corner),or will a 150N modem with 1 antennae suffice?


As already stated, between the 8951 and 8961, the latter is more VFM.
The 8961 is pretty good on its own but with extra 500 you are future-proof. Those extra features start becoming significant, once you get used to it. 
Since anyway, you're spending upto 2k, it is worth that extra 500. Perhaps more like an one-time investment.


----------

